# I thought I was seeing things



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

While putting on some miles scouting for goose hunting fields I came upon a flock of about 2-3 dozen honkers in a plowed stubble field. When I took a closer look I first thought they were decoys because I saw something standing in the middle of them. I grabbed my binocs to see a big doe standing *directly* in the middle of the flock of geese, she was surrounded by them. I was amazed, I have never seen this or ever heard of it. Has anyone seen anything like this or anything else really wierd while scouting?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have had deer and other animals run through our decoys in the morning but never seen them standing feeding together!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I wonder where I can get a honker costume for deer season?


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

Or a deer costume for goose season  :withstupid:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

or a goose costume for goose season :wink:


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

Heh!

New bow tactic, a couple dozen goose decoys, field blind and still steaming doe estrus!

dd:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Last Saturday I seen about 100 geese in a corn field and there were deer right beside them. I was thinking I could wear a deer costume and sneek up on the geese.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

looks like cowing was a fad and deering is a now in!!!!LOL


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

WhakGreenie03 said:


> looks like cowing was a fad and deering is a now in!!!!LOL


And Deer Decoys are readily available - dual purpose - decoys and targets.

Just DO NOT USE during Deer Season! :sniper:


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

i have a silo deer decoy. Might have to try that this weekend for some jumps. Wouldnt wanna be sitten by the decoy during rifle, but would like to watch all these road hunters slam on their brakes when they see it!! That decoy wouldnt last 2 min on a reservation!!!!!!! LOL Those who live and hunt by one know what im talking about.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

smalls we should have left your pronghorn "confidence" decoy up on the opener after all. :beer:


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

Ryan_Todd said:


> smalls we should have left your pronghorn "confidence" decoy up on the opener after all. :beer:


What the hell is a pronghorn? a goat?

You guys hunt farms?

:drunk:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

> What the hell is a pronghorn? a goat?


more commonly know as an antelope or speed goat. :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

It is a Pronghorn Antelope, AKA: "Speed Goat" One of these days I am going to find one that is about to die of old age and then maybe I will be able to hit it with my bow.  

Fast Goats!! really fast!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

bob i've heard that if you can hit them with a bow, they don't go very far. :beer:


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

they dont. Doesnt take long even with a poor placed shot. One of my buddies whacked one and 50 yards with a middle placed shot was all it could take.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

On days when the shooting was slow I have seen deer skirt the decoys and also had a coyote try to work the spread on another occasion


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh Great! I just got the deer costume down now I have to get a Coyote one too


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Bob, Just make sure you take off the deer costume when the mountain lion comes in!!!!!


----------



## Ronald (Oct 15, 2004)

"Entirely unique on this planet, the Pronghorn's scientific name, Antilocapra americana, means "American antelope goat." But the deer-like Pronghorn is neither antelope nor goat."

- Desert Usa (source)


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Sad thing is, I can actually picture some of you guys doing this! Absolutely Hilarious! :rollin:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Can I get a buck costume? Or do they just have doe's? :lol:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Whew,  You guys wouldn't believe how hard it is for a fat guy to get in and out of a Coyote costume


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Marlo said:


> Ryan_Todd said:
> 
> 
> > smalls we should have left your pronghorn "confidence" decoy up on the opener after all. :beer:
> ...


You can tell Marlo ain't from 'round here! Welcome!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I love that name..................."speed goat"!!!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

A few years back,I was goose hunting ,and my brother in law and his dad were deer hunting with buck tags.I seen way more bucks walking through the decoys than they did.I also had a coyote come up to my spread on duck opener.He got a dose of steel BBs. :sniper:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

This has got me thinking about using my turkey decoys when bowhunting deer. Saw a fake rock ant Menards yesterday and the wheels started turning.

I prefer "Desert Ghost".


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

man thats weird drew i think i saw the exact same thing that night too! where were you scouting? your still a poser!


----------

